
Facebook Ups Surveillance of Users to Keep Tabs on People Who Don't Like It - jrepinc
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190216/10394141613/facebook-ups-surveillance-users-to-keep-tabs-people-who-dont-like-facebook.shtml
======
mthoms
Wow. That title is click-baity, fear mongering, garbage (and the post isn't
much better).

One might as well just read the non-blogspam version, which is indeed quite
interesting:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/14/facebooks-security-team-
trac...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/14/facebooks-security-team-tracks-posts-
location-for-bolo-threat-list.html)

I'm actually still trying to wrap my head around the second part of this post.
I mean, how cynical does one have to be to suggest Facebook's anti-suicide
measures are purely profit motivated? That's just ridiculous.

Finally, the post seems to imply, without any statistical evidence, that the
anti-suicide measures will result in an _increase_ in deaths (because cops
kill every mental health patient they come in contact with ... or something).

For the record, I dislike FB as much as anyone. But really Techdirt?

~~~
salawat
Not very cynical when you're talking about a for-profit company that monetizes
their users.

